# AOKP LCD Density Discussion/Screenshot Thread



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I felt that AOKP users should have their own discussion thread about LCD density, since as of Milestone 3 AOKP has a built-in, easy to use method for changing this. Please feel free to post your preferences, reasons for your preferences, and screenshots here 

Note: viewing the screenshots in the Rootzwiki app might look weird, so if it does, you might want to view this thread in your browser.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

...and here's a few of mine with my density set at 240 (which, by the way, causes the phone to go into tablet mode)
Portrait mode still looks like phone mode, even though it's technically in tablet mode...







Landscape mode:







Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Note how Netflix appears in landscape mode:







Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

...and Google Currents... 







Terminators run on Android...


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

I run 280, perfect amount of real estate and from what I can tell everything scales just fine. Running Nova launcher and its purdy. Yes I said purdy.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've tried different density but my soft keys end up not being centered. Any thoughts?


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Anybody using LCD Density Modder Pro (https://market.andro...WQuZHBpcHJvIl0.) to get around the market issue at incompatible densities (e.g. 280)? Or are there other alternatives?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Anybody using LCD Density Modder Pro (https://market.andro...WQuZHBpcHJvIl0.) to get around the market issue at incompatible densities (e.g. 280)? Or are there other alternatives?


I recommend trying tablet mode at 240, as in this Market screenshot:







Terminators run on Android...


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> I recommend trying tablet mode at 240, as in this Market screenshot:
> View attachment 16320
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


I tried 240/241 but I found it to be a tad small for my liking. 280 seems to be the sweetspot for me. Now if only it didn't screw up the market


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

im running 280 and it looks great, looks like the density the GN should have come stock, really shows off the large screen. But i didnt know it caused market issues =( I haven't noticed any ill side effects yet besides that though.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> I tried 240/241 but I found it to be a tad small for my liking. 280 seems to be the sweetspot for me. Now if only it didn't screw up the market


Yeah it's a little small for me too, but checking out tablet mode is worth it for the time being 

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

280 is the sweet spot for me. I am using LCD Density Modder pro which seems to solve the market issues by installing a version of the market that spoofs 320.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Hint for "240" users: Go into settings/Display and change your Font to "Huge".

ICS actually handles it quite well and makes 240 much easier on they eyes.


----------



## albertsm (Aug 6, 2011)

TouchPal doesn't want to use the added real estate for me (Swype seems fine). Anyone know of a workaround for TouchPal?


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

PhoenixPath said:


> Hint for "240" users: Go into settings/Display and change your Font to "Huge".
> 
> ICS actually handles it quite well and makes 240 much easier on they eyes.


Thanks for the idea. Text spacing looks kinda off though, checked text messaging app (name and preview of text in the conversation list look squished together a bit). Are you seeing the same thing?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I have mine at 200 and loving the extra screen space. 
And though Market was saying "not compatable" 
or showing half my apps "not installed" 
I found that evrything was installed and working fine. 
Found any other problems running this pixDen?


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Just an FYI... according to the SDK guidelines...

Low density (120), _ldpi_ 
Medium density (160), _mdpi_ 
High density (240), _hdpi_ 
Extra high density (320), _xhdpi_

These are the density values used to compute the "compatible" apps... i.e., if the screen density is 120, the Market recognizes it as a LDPI device and all apps marked as LDPI compatible on the Market are available. If you select a non-standard density (one not listed above), the device is not recognized properly and only apps not marked with a density compatibility are displayed.

Source for the density table: http://developer.and...ns_support.html


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The market issue is a bit of a pain but only some apps read "incompatible"....I don't download a whole lot of new apps so I just revert to stock density, download, then change back when I need an app my current density won't let me download.


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Would apps still update if you are using a non-standard density?


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm running LCD Modder Pro, 240dpi and testing out whether I want text as Large or Huge. Undecided right now. Going to give 260dpi and 280 dpi a try as well over the next few days to see which I preft.


----------



## sophware (Dec 21, 2011)

prometheus said:


> 280 is the sweet spot for me. I am using LCD Density Modder pro which seems to solve the market issues by installing a version of the market that spoofs 320.


Same for me (280 and LCD Modder Pro). LMP makes the market issues a think of the past.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

lxetuo said:


> Would apps still update if you are using a non-standard density?


Currently 80% of my apps are in the "Not installed" section but work fine.(Market>My apps)

I'm going to stay 240 for a few days, switch back and see.
It looks amazing.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Thanks for the idea. Text spacing looks kinda off though, checked text messaging app (name and preview of text in the conversation list look squished together a bit). Are you seeing the same thing?


Did you reboot? Doesn't seem to be an issue on mind.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Rockin 240 on AOKP m3. This is so cool. This is how it should look! I thought when I got it, being such a high resolution, it would look like this. Too cool for words.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How are you guys using 240? The dock icons are centered with extra room and everything looks weird to me IMO. IAlso the bottom row of icons on the home screen can't be placed on the bottom any more. It leaves them higher up which irks my OCD.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> The dock icons are centered with extra room and everything looks weird to me IMO. It leaves them higher up which irks my OCD.












It looks like it's sitting on the bottom, no?


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> How are you guys using 240? The dock icons are centered with extra room and everything looks weird to me IMO. IAlso the bottom row of icons on the home screen can't be placed on the bottom any more. It leaves them higher up which irks my OCD.


Nova launcher settings. Change desktop grid. Mine is 7x6.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

PhoenixPath said:


> Nova launcher settings. Change desktop grid. Mine is 7x6.


I guess I need to start using Nova instead of stock launcher then lol.


----------



## Bhd2786 (Jan 3, 2012)

sophware said:


> Same for me (280 and LCD Modder Pro). LMP makes the market issues a think of the past.


Yep!!! Fixed my market issue as well


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I was running 240 but wasn't too fond of the tablet stuff. I changed to 241 today mainly because Google Music tablet mode just wasn't working right. I listen to music on the bus 5 days a week so... yeah.


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there a way to have the rom spoof the density to 320? Seems like a better approach if your changing the density via the rom...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So I tried a few different settings and I like 320 I guess I'm boring. On the up side I finally tried Nova Launcher and holy crap it is awesome! I love at the home screen I can hit home and the notification drop down appears!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm running 7X9 on LauncherPro and I love all the extra room.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

241 is pretty much compatible with every app while 240 breaks many of them, but 241 also has the market issue, which I fix with lcd modder pro (temp fix when issue comes back). My only issue is that changing to any dpi other than stock 320 makes my soft keys off centered and aligned to the left on gummy nex rom, any ideas anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm having problems with my wallpapers running 280 density

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

My live wallpaper and icons look ok to you?


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

flegma3124 said:


> 241 is pretty much compatible with every app while 240 breaks many of them, but 241 also has the market issue, which I fix with lcd modder pro (temp fix when issue comes back). My only issue is that changing to any dpi other than stock 320 makes my soft keys off centered and aligned to the left on gummy nex rom, any ideas anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Considering this thread is about LCD density on AOKP (and you're running gummy), I can suggest a solution for you...


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Considering this thread is about LCD density on AOKP (and you're running gummy), I can suggest a solution for you...


Oh true lol my fault

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

